# Test and finasteride



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi all I'm on a test 400 only cycle and have been taking finasteride for a year now (1/4 tab each day for 4 days and miss a day and repeat)

I'm 2 weeks into cycle with 3rd injection tomorrow

I'm not taking armidex but have my nolva and clomid

I've started to experience a sensitive right nipple doesn't hurt or anything and no lumps but I seem to get like this when I've had a joint (stopping smoking this weekend **** and cannabis)

So I don't know if it's paranoia or I need to ai

Any suggestions guys.... Should I get some armidex in morning and try 0.25eod or 0.5

Thanks guys


----------



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

Or should I start 20mg nolva a day for a week

Thanks all


----------

